# Corel's Embroidered Look Plug In



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Lately I posted an image of a shirt with embroidered look of a girl's hat using heat transfer paper. I was asked how I did the design. Well I used an embroidery software and captured the stitched design. I did some cut and pasting using two other softwares namely Photoshop Elements and Corel X13. Needless to say it involved a lot of time and not to mention not everybody has embroidery software.

So I recommended using Corel Embroidery simulator plug in for X13 and V12. By the way the plug in is free from Corel.

I made a couple of designs and the tool was very impressive. I sort of mimicked the embroidered look of the shirt that I posted.

The plug in has some limitations. The connecting stitches have to be manually removed with eraser tool and it decides what stitches are best suited based on the size and shape of the image. But then again it is free and works great in my humble opinion.


http://lh3.google.com/image/lnfortu...HxvVs_YzbSE/s800/Corel's Embroidered Look.jpg


*First design with Corel Plug in
*​ 

http://lh3.google.com/image/lnfortun/RnDJ23MHjXI/AAAAAAAAAEU/Z0JIMH5XJnk/s400/Embroidered Hat.jpg

* This is a Corel Plug in mimicked image of the girl's hat that I posted using embroidery software.*


If anybody is interested here is the link: http://www.corel.com/servlet/Satelli...=1145399554785

In my reply to the question I mentioned that you have to be log in with Corel. Actually I tried to download it without logging in and I was allowed to download.


Luis​ 
​


----------



## Peanutz (Feb 14, 2007)

Thank you very much for spending the time to share this. Really appreciate the link and info. That pigtail girl shirt you made looked really great.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

This plugin is great for mocking up embroidery logos for customers to get a visual. i can see this working well with heat transfers also. If your good at separating in PhotoPaint pr PhotoShop you sould screenprint this looks as well.

Great visuals Luis


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks Luis. I plan to use the plugin on an "applique look" design, transfer printed onto a shirt.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

How did you get the "E" filled look on the hat?


----------



## cprvh (Jan 23, 2006)

Our embroidery customers have really liked mugs we have printed with this add-on. It's is a perfect fit.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

vctradingcubao said:


> How did you get the "E" filled look on the hat?


I will try to make a graphical illustration when my wife is not keeping tab of how late (or should I say stay until wee hour, lol) at night I spend time in front of the computer.

Luis


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Sorry Folks I have to re-attach the images with thumbnails. Apparently the inline images may cause side scrolling. So the images were replaced with the links. However when I click on the image I am forced to save the image and for some reason it takes forever on dial up. That's right I am still in the crawling world (lol). So I opted to upload them and used the thumbnail system. Not sure if my system configuration is causing my problem. Just in case others are having the same problem as I have I attached images again.

Luis


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

dial up? Whats that?  just kidding Thanks for the info and great samples


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Fluid said:


> dial up? Whats that?  just kidding Thanks for the info and great samples


Hi Fluid,

I know my kids have been nagging me about that because it ties up the line. They just don't know it but I am doing it on purpose so that they can not call in anytime they want us to baby sit the grand kids (joking of course, lol).

This is not related to the subject at hand. I was wondering what the link in your signature is all about. I finally clicked on it. Wow it's very impressive. I started with V3 way back in the 90's but still struggling at times with Corel.

When I grow up I want to be like you.

Luis


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: Corel's Embroidered Look Plug In -is now with hat illustration*



vctradingcubao said:


> How did you get the "E" filled look on the hat?


I finally got around to writing a graphical illustration on how the embroidered look on the hat was made.

The file is hosted by Meadiafire.com. If you want it it's yours.

Hat Illustration3.pdf

Let me know what you think. Hope it answers your question and clear and simple enough to follow.

Luis


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks Luis!


----------



## mzmadmax (Nov 16, 2006)

Thank you, Luis. I only took a quick glance at it after downloading but I'm eagerly looking forward to trying this technique.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

mzmadmax said:


> Thank you, Luis. I only took a quick glance at it after downloading but I'm eagerly looking forward to trying this technique.


 
Maxine and Byron you are both welcome. Let me know what you think. Good, bad or indifferent?

Luis


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

lnfortun said:


> Maxine and Byron you are both welcome. Let me know what you think. Good, bad or indifferent?
> 
> Luis


pinoy ingenuity!


----------



## Annushka (Jul 26, 2006)

Nevermind, I just found it. Here the link I found:

Corel DRAWings X3 - DRAWings Embroidery Effect - Corel Corporation


Hi guys, the link to the plug in is no longer available. Does anyone know if it has moved? Or is there another way of accessing it?
THanks


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Annushka said:


> Nevermind, I just found it. Here the link I found:
> 
> Corel DRAWings X3 - DRAWings Embroidery Effect - Corel Corporation
> 
> ...


Thanks Annushka. I will edit my original post so that it does not mislead anybody.

Luis


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

lnfortun said:


> Thanks Annushka. I will edit my original post so that it does not mislead anybody.
> 
> Luis


 
Oops. Can't edit an old post. Maybe Rodney can. Anyhow you have the new link listed in your post.


Luis


----------



## 90chevytruck (Aug 24, 2007)

Im looking for the how-to PDF file does anyone have it or where can i get it?


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

90chevytruck said:


> Im looking for the how-to PDF file does anyone have it or where can i get it?


Sorry the link I posted a while back is no longer valid. I uploaded the file in MediaMax.com and also change it to zip file so that it does not open with Adobe Reader when you click the link. That way the file can be downloaded and saved in your hard drive when using zip file.

Here is the new link: http://www.mediamax.com/lnfortun/Hosted/Hat Illustration3.zip

Enjoy.


----------



## softbor (Jul 10, 2007)

*Coreldraw x3 Embroidery effec plugin*

Hi 
i am looking for the plug in ( embroidery effect ) corel draw x3
regards


----------



## BlakesDesigns (Mar 16, 2008)

Would it be possible to email the ZIP file for the plugin? Link doesn't work anymore.


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

I think it's the same one as:

DRAWstitch Technology and DRAWings embroidery software - Embroidery image printing


There's a link to download it for free on the left side.


----------



## BlakesDesigns (Mar 16, 2008)

Ah, ok. I downloaded that, and the software throws an error when I try to run it.


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

Yeah, I downloaded it too to give it a whirl, it's a standalone app, so don't think it's the same as what was previously mentioned. Delving a little deeper leads me to believe that Corel and Drawstitch (Drawstitch is the one who made the plugin) had some kind of a breakup. Corel is pushing DecoStudio now instead of Drawings. Embroidery is the one thing I don't really have a hand in yet, so no idea what's going on in that world


----------



## BlakesDesigns (Mar 16, 2008)

I tried it as a standalone and as a Corel plugin, and it didn't work either way. Did it work for you?


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

The standalone app worked for me, I just made some simple text in Corel "This is a test", saved it in the CMX format (was listed as Corel Presentation Exchange" in my dropdown), opened the standalone app, chose the file, made the export file a png, then imported it back into Coreldraw, looked like crap, but that was cause it was at 60 DPI, changed it to 300 dpi and looked good.


----------



## BlakesDesigns (Mar 16, 2008)

I haven't tried making my own file yet. I tried using their sample CMX and a PNG and JPEG of my own. None of the three worked.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

joeshaul said:


> Yeah, I downloaded it too to give it a whirl, it's a standalone app, so don't think it's the same as what was previously mentioned. Delving a little deeper leads me to believe that Corel and Drawstitch (Drawstitch is the one who made the plugin) had some kind of a breakup. Corel is pushing DecoStudio now instead of Drawings. Embroidery is the one thing I don't really have a hand in yet, so no idea what's going on in that world


It functions the same. I think it is an upgraded release that included standalone and plug in version. As far as I can tell the logo is changed from the Iguana to Starfish. Both plug in and standalone worked for me. It did generate an error the first time I installed it. Reinstalling it again worked ok. If you have the old version you have to remove it first otherwise it will just allow you three options. a) Modify - which modifies the old version. The logo does not change, b) Repair - basically the as modify but will repair if there is a problem with the old version, and d) Remove - to remove the old version in order to install the new version. After removing the old version the new version must be reinstalled so that both standalone and plug in are installed.

The beauty of the standalone is that the vector file can be made from any version of CorelDraw. It will support othe bitmap format for input files as well.

Here is a sample embroidered output of a vector drawing that I drew from Coreldraw v 7.0


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

BlakesDesigns said:


> I haven't tried making my own file yet. I tried using their sample CMX and a PNG and JPEG of my own. None of the three worked.


I am surprised because I used the default input and output files that came with installation and it worked right of the bat.


----------



## softbor (Jul 10, 2007)

I
my mail
[email protected]
thanks


----------



## softbor (Jul 10, 2007)

hi
my mail
[email protected]
thanks


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

softbor said:


> hi
> my mail
> [email protected]
> thanks


Yuo can download the executible zip file from the link: DRAWstitch Technology and DRAWings embroidery software - Embroidery image printing

Click the link above and it will take you to the download page. Click the active link in page marked "Download it for free"


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

*FYI!!*

The advantage of the plugin over the standalone is the stitch image looks much nicer than the image produced by the standalone. The stitch image is overlaid on the original vector image which fills the void of the stitch image. The standalone generates only the stitch file so the image will look bare. To improve the stitch image generated by the standalone it has to be merged with the original image by using bitmap editor such as Photoshop or Photopaint. Which is an added step. Where as the plug in does not need the extra step. Or you can open the vector image in Corel, import the stitch image, resize it so that it is the same size as the vector image and then overlay it on the vector image. 


Here is the comparison:











1) Image produced by standalone











2) Produced with plug in











3) Merged original input image and standalone output
stitch files.


----------



## earl (Nov 1, 2007)

hi luis, dumbo earl here, how do I use the plug in  I have downloaded the programme what else do I need to do?
regards earl


----------



## earl (Nov 1, 2007)

hi again, i found out the hard way that the programme will only convert items done with RGB not CMYK BUMMER.
REGARDS EARL


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

earl said:


> hi again, i found out the hard way that the programme will only convert items done with RGB not CMYK BUMMER.
> REGARDS EARL


Hi earl,

I find the plug in is best suited for vector images. I have tried bitmap images and it does not output the stitches the same way as a vector image. Not sure why the standalone version supports a variety of bitmap format. Although the input file format supports bitmap I don't thick the plug in or standalone has the full features as the software that comes with *DRAWings*. In my opinion this freebie was meant to demonstrate what *DRAWings* is capable. If you notice the default input file is a CMX format. With the plug in you can generate the stitch image within X3. If you do not have X3 you can create the vector image in another version of Corel. Save or export the file as CMX. Then use the file as input file in the standalone version. I do own a digitizing software and the required image must be bitmap format.

When using X3 you simply draw the object(s) that you want to convert. Select all the objects then click on the "Effects" dropdown menu. Move the cursor down to "Embroidery Effect" and then click it.

A dialog box will appear as shown in the instructions except you do not have to provide the input and output files unlike the standalone version.

Make the desired changes in the dialog box then click OK. The embroidered stitch image will be generated within Corel X3. As I have mentioned in my previous post the image looks much better than the standalone image. You would not see voids unlike the standalone since the original is behind the stitched image that fills the voids.

BTW the vector image needs to be approximately 2 X 2 or larger to get a good stitch image.

Here are the output using bitmap and vector input images:










1) Output using CMYK Bitmap image











2) Output using RGB Bitmap input











3) Output using vector input


----------



## Kennethbeynor (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey guys,

I think that you should try this:
https://ssl11.chi.us.securedata.net/drawstitch.com/Evaluation.asp

All Graphics functions are active:
Designing, import, copy/paste, Trace bitmaps, convert stitch files to graphics, import DRAW files, export as Scalable Vector Graphics, export as embroidery bitmaps (effect), check with customers the embroidery designs and get approval and of course it is useful to evaluate DRAWings 4; this is why they did it  but I use it at home without USB key for the functions mentioned above!

Enjoy,
Ken


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Kennethbeynor said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I think that you should try this:
> https://ssl11.chi.us.securedata.net/drawstitch.com/Evaluation.asp
> ...


Is there a limit on how many days you can use the evaluation software? Can you digitize directly a bitmap image without tracing or converting it a vector image?

I tried converting a vector image to JPG and PNG then traced them with X3 to produce a vector image. When I run the plug in or the standalone the result were not the same as the ones done directly using the original vector images.

Using a bitmap image as input always produce a cross stitch as shown in my previous post.

I am in the process of downloading it at this moment. I guess I'll find out how the real thing works.


----------



## Kennethbeynor (Feb 14, 2008)

lnfortun said:


> Is there a limit on how many days you can use the evaluation software? Can you digitize directly a bitmap image without tracing or converting it a vector image?
> 
> I tried converting a vector image to JPG and PNG then traced them with X3 to produce a vector image. When I run the plug in or the standalone the result were not the same as the ones done directly using the original vector images.
> 
> ...


I think that you can you it for ever!Yes, you digitize directly on the backdrop, you can trace as well, you can use it with CorelDRAW etc, It is an easy to use vector graphics software! I use it as a second copy because I can work at home and export the results in SVG (or bitmap for approvals) and open the SVG in the full version to save as a stitch file. Also, you can convert stitch files to vectors 
I will try to paste the news letter I have got! Download the pdf quide as well; it is very usefull.

Enjoy,
Ken

​*From:* DRAWstitch Ltd [mailto:[email protected]] 
*Sent:* Friday, April 04, 2008 6:14 PM
*To:* Kenneth_Beynor
*Subject:* DRAWings 4 Embroidery software - Evaluation Edition

_







_
*DRAWings® 4 embroidery software! *
The new version DRAWings® 4 has gone one step further by introducing its own built-in designer, which contains all fundamental drawing tools to help you draw your own designs from scratch. DRAWings® 4 software can interoperate with CorelDRAW® versions 12, X3 and X4 as before* and is compatible with Windows Vista®!​A series of new innovative tools along with a generous enhancement of many existing ones, matched with 3 modules of Wings’ modular® software which are also included in the package, make the new DRAWings® 4 software an all-in-one solution for novices in the field of embroidery and a valuable tool for professional embroiderers and screen-printers. ​Want to see for yourself? *Download the DRAWings® 4 Evaluation Edition now!*​**​*GET IT NOW:*
* $1799/ €1299
**<IMG id=_x0000_i1027 height=32 alt="Get it now >" src="http://www.drawstitch.com/DRAWstitch_images/Button1.png" width=82 border=0>** *
**
* DRAWings® 4 Features *

**
* DRAWings® 4 FAQ *

**
* Testimonials*

**
*Evaluation Edition *


​*FOR SALES QUESTIONS:*
Contact us Online 
Email [email protected] 
. 


​








​








*New “Scan To Embroidery” tool*








*Import Stitch files as is and edit them *

New scan ability that allows you with only a few clicks to scan images and either convert them directly to embroidery or use them as backdrop to manually create the design on top.

Import any supported stitch file inside DRAWings® 4, as is, and selectively convert parts/objects of it or the entire embroidery design to editable Vector artwork. You can also leave it unchanged and simply add some text or a complete design directly in the new “Create” tab. 








*Complete designing toolset*








*Complete Node/Shape editor*

A complete designing toolset is now available in the Create tab of DRAWings® 4 to enable you to create your designs directly inside it. 

A complete and powerful Node/Shape editor has been included in the Create tab of DRAWings® 4. With the Node editor you can easily reshape any object of your design and view how these changes affect the embroidery, instantly. 








*Complete Text toolset for monogramming *








*Combine stitch files with vector files*

You can now add Text directly from within the Create tab of DRAWings® 4 and edit it by changing its Font type, Font size and Font style. You can even change its shape and size, place text on a path or on any shape you have created.

Now, you have the ability to have two or more stitch files together with your vector designs inside the new “Create” tab of DRAWings® 4. You can edit them, decorate them and produce a new embroidery design from the combination of various different designs. 



*and much much more...* ​ 
* Note: DRAWings® 4 doesn’t include CorelDRAW® software. CorelDRAW is a registered trademark of Corel Corporation 

​
 
Terms of Use | Privacy Policy ​Copyright © 2003-2008 DRAWstitch Ltd. All rights reserved. ​​


You have received this e-mail because you are a registered user of DRAWings® software and/or have subscribed to e-mail updates from DRAWstitch Ltd.

​


----------



## Kennethbeynor (Feb 14, 2008)

I will try once again...
Ken

*From:* DRAWstitch Ltd [mailto:[email protected]] 
*Sent**:* Friday, April 04, 2008 6:14 PM
*To:* Kenneth_Beynor
*Subject:* DRAWings 4 Embroidery software - Evaluation Edition

_







_
*DRAWings® 4 embroidery software! *
The new version DRAWings® 4 has gone one step further by introducing its own built-in designer, which contains all fundamental drawing tools to help you draw your own designs from scratch. DRAWings® 4 software can interoperate with CorelDRAW® versions 12, X3 and X4 as before* and is compatible with Windows Vista®!​A series of new innovative tools along with a generous enhancement of many existing ones, matched with 3 modules of Wings’ modular® software which are also included in the package, make the new DRAWings® 4 software an all-in-one solution for novices in the field of embroidery and a valuable tool for professional embroiderers and screen-printers. ​Want to see for yourself? *Download the DRAWings® 4 Evaluation Edition now!*​**​*GET IT NOW:*
* $1799/ €1299
**<IMG id=_x0000_i1027 title=http://www.drawstitch.com/DRAWings4.htm height=32 alt="Get it now >" src="http://www.drawstitch.com/DRAWstitch_images/Button1.png" width=82 border=0>** *
**
* DRAWings® 4 Features *

**
* DRAWings® 4 FAQ *

**
* Testimonials*

**
*Evaluation Edition *


​*FOR SALES QUESTIONS:*
Contact us Online 
Email [email protected] 
. 


​








​








*New “Scan To Embroidery” tool*









*Import Stitch files as is and edit them *

New scan ability that allows you with only a few clicks to scan images and either convert them directly to embroidery or use them as backdrop to manually create the design on top.

Import any supported stitch file inside DRAWings® 4, as is, and selectively convert parts/objects of it or the entire embroidery design to editable Vector artwork. You can also leave it unchanged and simply add some text or a complete design directly in the new “Create” tab. 









*Complete designing toolset*









*Complete Node/Shape editor*

A complete designing toolset is now available in the Create tab of DRAWings® 4 to enable you to create your designs directly inside it. 

A complete and powerful Node/Shape editor has been included in the Create tab of DRAWings® 4. With the Node editor you can easily reshape any object of your design and view how these changes affect the embroidery, instantly. 









*Complete Text toolset for monogramming *









*Combine stitch files with vector files*

You can now add Text directly from within the Create tab of DRAWings® 4 and edit it by changing its Font type, Font size and Font style. You can even change its shape and size, place text on a path or on any shape you have created.

Now, you have the ability to have two or more stitch files together with your vector designs inside the new “Create” tab of DRAWings® 4. You can edit them, decorate them and produce a new embroidery design from the combination of various different designs. 



*and much much more...* ​ 
* Note: DRAWings® 4 doesn’t include CorelDRAW® software. CorelDRAW is a registered trademark of Corel Corporation 

​
 
Terms of Use | Privacy Policy ​Copyright © 2003-2008 DRAWstitch Ltd. All rights reserved. ​​


You have received this e-mail because you are a registered user of DRAWings® software and/or have subscribed to e-mail updates from DRAWstitch Ltd.​


----------



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

Ok, What am i doing wrong? Tried clicking on the link , not working , Plz HELP


----------



## Kennethbeynor (Feb 14, 2008)

propsuper said:


> Ok, What am i doing wrong? Tried clicking on the link , not working , Plz HELP


you should register here:
https://ssl11.chi.us.securedata.net/drawstitch.com/Evaluation.asp
and you will get an email with the links etc.
Kenneth


----------



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

ok thanks ill give it a shot


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Downloaded and installed it. I find the update rate on the editor is very slow. Every time I click on the stitched image the whole thing errors out and shuts down. Tried a few times but still getting the same problem. Another thing the installer installs two different versions. The tow EXE versions are located in the two folders within the Drawstitch folder. One is located in "SYSTEM" folder and the other one is in "SYSTEM.4". The one installed in the windows startup menu is from "SYSTEM.4". That does not work. The one in "SYSTEM" has a shortcut in the desktop. That one works but shuts down when the stitched image is clicked.

Probably will stick to plugin and standalone versions. At least those are fool proof. The result is the same anyway. The demo version uses CMX files as well.


----------



## Kennethbeynor (Feb 14, 2008)

Luis, it runs perfectly and fast. And you will make a lot of money out of it 
I am not a technicial to find out what is wrong with your computer. 
Check that:
Minimum system requirements 
 Minimum 
 CPU: 1,5 GHz Intel or AMD 32-bit (x86) processor 
 RAM: 512 MB of RAM 
 Hard disk: 800 MB of free uncompressed space 
 CD-ROM: 4x 
 Graphics card: 3D AGP accelerator with DirectX 9.0c, 32-bit color, and at least 64MB of RAM 
 Monitor Resolution: 1024x768 32bpp 
 O/S: Windows 2000/XP/Media Center/Tablet PC/Vista 
 Ports: 1 Free USB port (V1.0 or V2.0) for USB Security key 

 Recommended system requirements 
 Recommended 
 CPU: 2+ GHz Intel or AMD 32-bit (x86) processor 
 RAM: 1 GB of RAM 
 Hard disk: 800 MB of free uncompressed space 
 CD-ROM: 32X 
 Graphics card: 3D PCI express accelerator with DirectX 9.0c compatible drivers and at least 128MB of RAM
(GeForce4 / Radeon 9600 or newer) 
 Monitor Resolution: 1280x1024 monitor resolution 
 O/S: Windows XP (with Service Pack 2 or later) or Vista™ Home Premium 
 Ports: 1 free USB port 
 Printer: Windows-compatible Laser-inkjet printer.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Ken,

I stand corrected. It must be my archaic XP. I installed it in the newer Dell Inspiron laptop and both versions worked. The graphics card in my XP is S3 series with 2 megabyte shy of the minimum requirement. The only way I can at least open the program is to set the 3d Config to "OpenGL" mode. However, when I click on the stitched image the thing goes bunkers. NUTS!!!!

The program is a lot different than the digitizing program I have. Has a lot of learning to do. I am not a big fan of laptop computer because of the touch pad mouse and compact key configuration.


----------



## Kennethbeynor (Feb 14, 2008)

Luis, download the quide booklet from:
http://www.drawstitch.com/downloads/DRAWings4_User_Guide.zip

Quick Tips section is very helpful!

Ken


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Kennethbeynor said:


> Luis, download the quide booklet from:
> http://www.drawstitch.com/downloads/DRAWings4_User_Guide.zip
> 
> Quick Tips section is very helpful!
> ...


I downloaded that also and unzipped it. I have not open the file. I thought it is the same as the manual that came with the demo package. It did print the manual that came with the demo last night. Whew 360 pages. Good thing I printed on both sides of the pages.


----------



## Kennethbeynor (Feb 14, 2008)

Luis, sorry to say but usually I don’t read the manual J The quick tips in that pdf file was very helpful to me, as with 1,2,3 steps I got the concept!
I thought that you are looking for the Embroidery Effect (export to image). This is included in that pdf; it is just a click, plus the ability to change the look of the embroidery before you export (change the stitch types, the graphic, the color etc). If you go through the manual and learn the software, I bet that you will buy the full version ;-)


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Corel's Embroidered Look Plug In -is now with hat illustration*

Hello
Just found this discussion.
Does anyone still have the pdf file ?
Its no longer on the site and interested in how this was done.

Thanks
Mark



Lnfortun said:


> I finally got around to writing a graphical illustration on how the embroidered look on the hat was made.
> 
> The file is hosted by Meadiafire.com. If you want it it's yours.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: Corel's Embroidered Look Plug In -is now with hat illustration*



freebird1963 said:


> Hello
> Just found this discussion.
> Does anyone still have the pdf file ?
> Its no longer on the site and interested in how this was done.
> ...


Hi Mark,

Sorry about that. The company that was hosting the file has sold out to another company called thelinkup.com. I have uploaded two files. One is PDF and the other is ZIP. Either one will work. The ZIP file is faster to load since it has smaller size. I also updated the link in the PDF file so that the new plugin and evaluation files are current.

Here is the new link to the files: 
The Linkup - Shared Page

Please let me if you need additional info. Let me know what you think. Good, bad or indifferent.

Thanks.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Luis
Thanks very much. !
Great help file. Well written and illustrated.

Mark


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

freebird1963 said:


> Luis
> Thanks very much. !
> Great help file. Well written and illustrated.
> 
> Mark


Mark,

You are welcome.


----------



## marvi (Jan 2, 2009)

Are people using the embroidered look plug in? I have not tried this and it sure looks great. Will it be easy?


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

That coreldraw plugin looks great. does anyone know of one for Illustrator? i've been designing that look by hand by creating different brushes and it's a long process to make it look good.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Corel's Embroidered Look Plug In -is now with hat illustration*



Lnfortun said:


> I finally got around to writing a graphical illustration on how the embroidered look on the hat was made.
> 
> The file is hosted by Meadiafire.com. If you want it it's yours.
> 
> ...


Hello
I tried to download the pdf file but guess cuz the posts are from a year ago the file is no longer on media fire. Luis do you still have it and if so can I get a copy. Or any ? Really interested in how those were done. Great job.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Here is a copy.


----------

